
Apple is poaching Tesla employees with 60% salary increase and $250k signing bonus - Jerry2
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/250919
======
adityar
Maybe it's not about cars as much as about battery technology for which Tesla
is known. That's a major concern for Apple.

~~~
Jerry2
It's the car. Just few days ago it was reported by WSJ that Apple's Project
Titan was made a 'committed project' which means it's being targeted for
release.

~~~
ljk
Isn't the anti-compete for stuff like this? And they won't be able to work on
tesla-technology-related projects

~~~
andymoe
Non competes for _employees_ are generally void and not enforceable in
California. [1]

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-
compete_clause#California](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-
compete_clause#California)

~~~
ljk
thanks for enlightening me, what's stopping the employees to directly using
the former company's technology on the new company?

